# I need RAM OC explained - ram and MB...



## rookienoob (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi TSF

I would like to know what it means to use OC memory. Okay that's a tad too open a question. I have a specific example:

If, hypothetically I was to buy a motherboard that supports 1800 and 1600 OC DDR3 memory (http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=fcsXWSxnhzZE9rnR), and a set of 1600MHz ram modules (like theese http://www.patriotmemory.org/product...&id=670&type=1), does that mean, they're compatible right away, or does that mean I have to OC some part of the MB or RAM?

How do I do that, and is it recommended to use higher frequency ram?

Also, could this setup possibly make my system unstable, and can extra cooling solve that problem?

Cookie newb


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

What it means when it says it can use 1600 OC ram it does not mean you have to overclock it. It means the ram can be used on that mobo but for the mobo to use it it must run in an auto overclocked way to make that ram work.

You may have to select the speed of the ram in the bios i.e 1600 but you wont have to do anything else.

when you buy ram you have to make sure it is compatible by visiting the motherboard manufacturers web site to determine wether it will work.

Example: ram made by corsair that is 1066 may work on your pc but 1066 patriot ram may not.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if you want to know how to overclock the cpu to make it faster read here http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------



## rookienoob (Oct 15, 2009)

So - to find out what RAM are compatible with my MB, I checked the recommended manufacturers in the ram section - After searching their "memory configurators" I found that most of them don't have any ram for the motherboard, I've found.

Crucial, however had quite a selection of compatible modules - However those were all quite expensive for my budget - I'm looking for a good deal, and I'm ready to wait for specials.

Thanks for the help 
I'll move on to checking compatability then...

Roo


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

look at the asus site to find what ram is compatible with your motherboard. The asus site provides a full qvl list for all cpus and memory that are compatible with its boards.


----------



## rookienoob (Oct 15, 2009)

I found the Memory Support list - Asus says, it's incomplete, and the Crucial memory configurator tells me that a lot of crucial memory is guaranteed compatible...

The memory mentioned in the support list, are mostly brands that aren't sold where I live (Northern Europe)...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I use only Asus Mobo's. Corsair & OCZ RAM wot=rk well with Asus boards.


----------

